# Space Marine Dreadnought tactica??



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

I can't find one, has anyone got one or can anyone point one out to me please?

Basically I'm playing around with some vanilla lists, specifically a bike army and I want to put in a Dreadnought of some type, ideally a Venerable cos they look really cool (best justification ever right??).

Problem is I have never had any luck with Dreadnoughts of any variation, are they actually any good or is it just my luck?
The problem that I have with them is, even an Ironclad with A13 is going to go pop to a few power fists after a turn (imho ofc) and they normally do.
I've always thought they should be monstrous creatures 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Gimme a week or so, and I'll have a comprehensive one up for you for the vanilla codex 
I don't have time to do one now, and it wouldn't be as complete, so just give me some time and I'll get it sorted.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just as an additional note, I slammed the ven dread pretty badly in my tactica - I recommend if you wanna use that model, proxy it as a normal dread.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

I use my ven dread with a mulit melta and a drop pod cuz when this come down behind enemy lines it will destroy any tank when he is delivers it has never let me down


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

ive been using an ironclad for a couple of games and it has survived for quite a long time.s


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2010)

^ This. Venerables can be awesome, but they don't always make their points back. Ironclads, on the other hand, have AV13, extra armor, a meltagun, and a seismic hammer which gives them an extra attack for ~30 less points. I'm still waffling on whether the assault launchers are worth it, but the option is nice if you have the points.

Two questions that should be addressed in any Dreadnought Tactica about Ironclads is whether or not switching to a chainfist replaces the meltagun, and whether or not it allows them to keep their extra attack as indicated in the BRB pg. 73, DCCW box, 3rd paragraph. That clause seems to override the usual powerfist extra attack exemption.

Thoughts?


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

That's a good question I've always presumed that it still gets the extra attack and melta, but could be very wrong, I have to say that everytime I've used my iron clan it hasn't had the success of the ven, but I was thing of giving the iron clan a pair of heavy flamers and using it against infantry


----------



## ShadowTear (Dec 18, 2011)

I think I remember reading in an FAQ that the chainfist counts a DCCW so it would seem you'd be able to keep any extra attacks.

The Ironclad assault launchers would seem to be worth it as since it's an assault unit it gives you both types of grenades. So if you're taking advantage of move through cover to assault than you retain your initiative. Also useful for depriving your opponent of extra attacks if they assault your dred.

Keep in mind I'm fairly new to the hobby but that's my take on it.


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2010)

I reposted those two questions in the rules forum, and here were the replies. Basically, the FAQ covers this, and everything comes out in favor of the Ironclad.

As to the main question in this thread. If you have the points the Venerable is nice, but the Ironclad is more efficient; you get more bang for your buck. Vanilla Dreads are cheap and a good platform for the "Rifleman" build which has two twin linked autocannons. Riflemen are good at popping transports and light armor.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just for future reference:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=103696


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

2 plus to hit and the re roll on the tank damage table is mint way Better than armour 13 it makes the ven sometimes seem indestructible its never failed me and I've played tons of games


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2010)

The Venerable isn't "bad", it's just expensive and has a harder time making its points back. It has fewer attacks, no extra armor, weaker armor, no access to grenades, and no bonus damage to vehicles in melee. Venerables can be awesome. They are hard to kill and a great distraction, but imho their survivability doesn't do enough to effect their "killiness". As such, they just aren't as consistent as Ironclads.


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Hold on they can make there points back in one shot quick scenario; you pod a ven behind a few tanks land raiders say, the ven moves out of his pod fires with a multi melta 2 plus to hit the shot will penetrait thats 250points lets just say the pair of land raiders are crusader or redeemer pattern the ven should live for another round if so both those tanks are dead one with shot and the other from hth thats 750 points killed without a far stretch of the imagination


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Just to say - land raiders do move, so it's highly unlikely that would happen...
Realistically dreads will take out one unit when they arrive, and if they don't die the subsequent turn may possibly take out another unit before they're rendered useless (wrecked, immobile or tied down in assault).


----------



## Alhazred (Sep 13, 2010)

Just to clarify, I'm not saying a Venerable can't make its points back; I'm saying an Ironclad has an easier time making its points back. Venerables can take a lot of punishment, but as Spanner points out dreads can usually only take out a unit or two before your opponent neutralizes them somehow. As such, Ironclads have an easier time making their points back. Both dreads have reliable meltas and nice features, and one costs less. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Back in my days of slavery to the corpse-god, I ran an Ironclad with twinned Heavy Flamers, 2 HKMs and Assault Launchers. It was, in short, a beast. 185pts, but still a frickin' beast.

The Ironclad is better, in my opinion, because it's tougher against mid-strength firepower than the Venerable. True, you get hit with a Meltagun and you'll have better chances with a Venerable, but against the most common anti-vehicles weapons in Warhammer, the Ironclad is more survivable. Hydras, Riflemen, and Psycannons (some of the most widely available guns) are, at best, glancing an Ironclad while it laughs heartily and ignores practically ignores shaken/stunned results. Venerables, while tough, always run the risk of hits from Scatter Lasers, Krak Grenades, and Multi-Lasers, guns which don't even bear the slightest threat to an Ironclad.

My 2 cents.

Midnight


----------

